# Help I need some parts



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

My dad has a Bolens (FMC) HT20 that has paid for itself multiple times and is starting to show the wear and tear of being close to 40 years old. He needs parts to freshen her up.

Bolens HT20
Tie Rods

Snow Blower 18148
Chute control cable Part #1725736

any help would be appreciated. The Bolens dealer in town told me they were made of unobtanium the semi precious metal. I know you guys will know where to get them if they are available.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

Send a photo I may have them. as long as the tread is the same any will work. are they treaded rod ends? Ball socket?


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

http://bobsgardentractors.com/


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

*still searching*

I have the tie rod ends, now its just the chute control cable that I am missing. Its an ingenious 2x4 my dad has stuffed in place to hold the chute, 2 position with notches and all........


----------

